# Pnw Rbr Ride(s) 2011



## ChilliConCarnage

_EDIT: Updated with details as they form_

*WHEN: Saturday, May 14th, 9AM
WHERE: Start in West Seattle and ride around Vashon Island
WHO: Possibly: PomPilot, Waldo, Fordy, BigBill, RCNute, Argentius, Gnarly, Bertrand, afm223, smcnees, c_rex, Chilli, plus hopefully many more!
WHY: Because!*



Original post
--------------------------------------------------------------

I thought I would get a real headstart this year and bring up the topic of a Pacific Northwest RBR ride(s) for 2011. I've learned from past years that the earlier this gets started- the more people attend.

I'm thinking that we could get a couple of organized rides in: one earlier in the season, and one later. I'm proposing something in May, then another ride in August or September. What do you all think? That would not conflict with any of the other big rides that a lot of people do:

02-27-2010 Chilly Hilly
06-11-2010 Flying Wheels
07-09-2010 STP
07-28-2010 RAMROD
08-05-2010 RSVP
09-11-2010 HPC

EDIT: Added a ride through NE Oregon, June 23-27, see: https://www.bloggersinc.com/PUB/TPT/

Past PNW RBR rides have been lots of fun, and I've met people from all over. In fact, this past year I've met up with fellow RBR Forumites in Georgia, Arizona, and Canada.

So, anybody want to suggest a specific date and location? 

2010 RBR Ride









2009 RBR / Lownje Ride









2007 RBR Ride









2006 RBR Ride


----------



## Argentius

I swear I've been on 3 or 4 of those, but always miss the "main" one? I'll be there if nobody wrecks me out two days before the damn ride, that was one heck of a shiner.

I'll be there, time and schedule permitting! No specifics in mind yet. May is probably good.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

It looked like you got into an argument with Iron Mike. Try not crashing so much next time newb 

To keep things moving along, here's some suggestion for locations:

* Vashon Island loop

* Flying Wheels route (Issaquah / Carnation / Issaquah / Zoo Hill option)

* Orcas Island / Mt. Constitution climb

* Mt. Adams ride route (Yes, I know that's pretty far for Seattle-area people, but it's a really purty area, and I'm sure Don Hanson (Gnarly928) will come around and suggest it!)

* HPC route or similar

* The OEH hill near Entiat

* Chuckanut Drive around Bellingham

I'm thinking that a distance between 25-50 miles should suffice, with the traditional post-ride brews.


----------



## rcnute

I like Vashon--there's a nice SIR training ride/route.

Hope the dude in jeans with no helmet can make it and not kill us on climbs...


----------



## bigbill

I'll be around this year. Probably start with Chilly Hilly. I'll bring the donuts.


----------



## Fordy

*I'll show*

Kinda depends on how well I "winter over". So far so good. I would not go to Orcas Island....too remote, too ferry dependant.


----------



## waldo425

I'm in. Probably a good idea to start things early this time around. I kinda tried to do that but I also kinda failed at organizing a ride.

I may do Chilly Hilly or Flying Wheels this time. I always tell myself that Ill do them but maybe if there are some others joining in Ill have some more motivation.


----------



## PomPilot

I'll follow this thread. But remember, I'm a touring cyclist, so my top speed is 15mph on a good day.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

So far, so good. 24 hours after the first post we have PomPilot, Waldo, Fordy, BigBill, RCNute, Arg and me = 7 responses.

I'll suggest the first ride be Vashon Island on Saturday, May 14th.

EDIT: Keeping track of names so I'll know who to PM when the dates get closer:

PomPilot, Waldo, Fordy, BigBill, RCNute, Argentius, Gnarly, Bertrand, afm223, smcnees, c_rex, Chilli (12 people)


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

ChilliConCarnage said:


> ** *The OEH hill near Entiat*



It really is a unique place/ride. I hope it was memorable for all.

I will unfortunately not be able to be ground zero for this ride again though. 

I'm also not able at this time to plan for nor commit to any rides or cycling events in 2011. 

I'll say to any of you that have not attended an RBR ride due to whatever reason(s), I highly suggest you try to do so, whatever your skill level or fitness. 

I wish everyone a happy 2011.


----------



## bigbill

PomPilot said:


> I'll follow this thread. But remember, I'm a touring cyclist, so my top speed is 15mph on a good day.


Dude, you'll be fine. a few years ago JP, Nute and I did the Chilly Hilly. JP was riding a single speed, Nute had a big basket on the front of his bike, and I was riding my commuter with coffee and donuts in the bag. We stopped halfway for coffee and donuts. The hills were a little easier for me after that. We weren't setting any land speed records but we had a great time.


----------



## Gnarly 928

I'm up for another one of those. Loved the climbs out of Entiat. And no one could top OEH and her band of helpers for a great party and feast and wonderful hospitality...

There are plenty of rides in my area (near Hood River, in the Columbia Gorge) that would knock your socks off, everyone...but it is a bit far for you Seattle creatures...Still, Hood River is a great little city and if you made a couple of day trip of it, there is plenty else to do... I have a spectacular century I ride right from my house and another favorite from HR...my team did a Gran Fondo on that route this fall...I think Argy is somewhat familiar with the terrain round here....

Don Hanson


----------



## Argentius

True enough, this Portland-native has been on a good couple handfuls of Gorge rides. 

It's beautiful.

What I think might be great is to do one "Seattle-area" ride, like an island or something, and the second be more of a gathering ride, if someone hosted it, where people could make a mini-trip out of the thing as Gnarly suggests.




Gnarly 928 said:


> I'm up for another one of those. Loved the climbs out of Entiat. And no one could top OEH and her band of helpers for a great party and feast and wonderful hospitality...
> 
> There are plenty of rides in my area (near Hood River, in the Columbia Gorge) that would knock your socks off, everyone...but it is a bit far for you Seattle creatures...Still, Hood River is a great little city and if you made a couple of day trip of it, there is plenty else to do... I have a spectacular century I ride right from my house and another favorite from HR...my team did a Gran Fondo on that route this fall...I think Argy is somewhat familiar with the terrain round here....
> 
> Don Hanson


----------



## Bertrand

I was on a Hurricane Ridge ride a couple (3!) years ago. It was fun. I'll monitor this thread and see what's planned for summer and fall.


----------



## waldo425

Argentius said:


> True enough, this Portland-native has been on a good couple handfuls of Gorge rides.
> 
> It's beautiful.
> 
> What I think might be great is to do one "Seattle-area" ride, like an island or something, and the second be more of a gathering ride, if someone hosted it, where people could make a mini-trip out of the thing as Gnarly suggests.



I'm all for some trips like that. My problem with that is that I don't have a car so I would probably need to enlist the assistance of another local. I know that there are some other RBR people close to me so I'm guessing that this wont be too big of an issue.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Gnarly 928 said:


> I'm up for another one of those. Loved the climbs out of Entiat. And no one could top OEH and her band of helpers for a great party and feast and wonderful hospitality...


Thank you, Gnarly. But the pleasure was all mine. 

Hope you and M are well.


----------



## PomPilot

Well, I'm going to throw another ride or two into the pot for consideration. The folks behind last year's successful Portland Tweed ride,  have posted on their Facebook page, that this year, there will be _two_ tweed rides. The dates are to be February 5th and April 2nd. So if you are leaning towards a very social outing in your woolen riding attire, and dusting off that old English three-speed (or any bike), then one of these may be up your alley.  

I just have to put in vacation requests so I can travel up there for them.:thumbsup:


----------



## afm223

I would love to get in on some rides. Vashon sounds like a good time. I just moved to the PNW (Port Townsend) and am new to riding but am usually up for a challenge. Curently I'm having a hard time getting in any miles with work and unpredictable weather on the weekends, but should be up for a decent ride in the spring.

Thanks,
John


----------



## smcnees

I'm interested. Keep me in the loop and I'll also follow this thread.

Scott


----------



## c_rex

If date/location works out I'm a 'maybe' too.


----------



## JP

I won't make Chilly Hilly this year, but I'll watch the thread and jump in if I'm around. I've enjoyed all the RBR rides.


----------



## Fordy

JP.....Chilly Hilly was not one of the options for RBR gret together...


----------



## tconrady

I'd love to hit the PNW again for a RBR get together although I think home repairs may make it prohibitive. I'll monitor this thread in case things change. Mrs tcon and I had a fantastic time at OEH's ride and festivities. I had an awesome time with Chili when he made it over to Georgia last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## waldo425

Fordy said:


> JP.....Chilly Hilly was not one of the options for RBR gret together...


It should be in the OP.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

tconrady said:


> I had an awesome time with Chili when he made it over to Georgia last year. :thumbsup:


Thanks for meeting up with me! Next time I come we'll have to get a ride in!

P.S. Added another ride to the calendar: http://www.bloggersinc.com/PUB/TPT/

All are invited. If anybody from out of state wanted to do this, I think they'd have to fly into Walla Wall, WA or Pendleton, OR.


----------



## SwiftSolo

Gnarly 928 said:


> I'm up for another one of those. Loved the climbs out of Entiat. And no one could top OEH and her band of helpers for a great party and feast and wonderful hospitality...
> 
> There are plenty of rides in my area (near Hood River, in the Columbia Gorge) that would knock your socks off, everyone...but it is a bit far for you Seattle creatures...Still, Hood River is a great little city and if you made a couple of day trip of it, there is plenty else to do... I have a spectacular century I ride right from my house and another favorite from HR...my team did a Gran Fondo on that route this fall...I think Argy is somewhat familiar with the terrain round here....
> 
> Don Hanson


Don,
I think Tacoma Bikes is doing a grand fondo up the 26 road to windy ridge and down the 99/25 and side roads back to Packwood in July.

You do live in a biking mecca with all of those single lane paved (and mostly abandoned) roads around Mt. St Helens and Adams. We do a five day down there every year.out of the Lower Falls campground on the Lewis River.


----------



## bigbill

I still plan on Chilly Hilly. I pirate the ride, I don't see the point of paying to ride one of my normal routes plus I carry coffee and donuts so I'm good without rest stops.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I plan every year to do Chilly Hilly and then something always comes up - so I've never ended up doing it.

I hear it's a zoo, with long ferry lines and the like.

This year, I have a friend who has offered to shuttle four of us on his boat so we could skip the ferry altogther. Is it worthwhile to pirate the ride and show up on the same day? Or would it make sense to just ride it on Saturday and miss all the craziness on Sunday? Heck - could we get all the RBR riders to show up Saturday and do our own RBR Chilly Hilly?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Checking in!

With less than a month to go, I hope everbody is having a good year on the bike!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

...the silence is deafening!


----------



## Argentius

Did we pick a date?


----------



## bigbill

ChilliConCarnage said:


> ...the silence is deafening!


I don't even know what I'm doing this weekend. I'll make it if I can and the boy doesn't have a baseball game. Where in West Seattle, is it reachable from Fauntleroy so I can just jump on the ferry in Southworth?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I believe the concensus was:

WHEN: Saturday, May 14th, 9AM
WHERE: Start in West Seattle and ride around Vashon Island

Although it's certainly not too late to make alternate suggestions.


----------



## Argentius

Tentatively, then: 

Yeah, that sounds fun.

I live in Tacoma, so I'd probably take the ferry over from my side to VI, and meet you guys at the dock... I'll look at the schedules though. Those things suck for weekends.



ChilliConCarnage said:


> I believe the concensus was:
> 
> WHEN: Saturday, May 14th, 9AM
> WHERE: Start in West Seattle and ride around Vashon Island
> 
> Although it's certainly not too late to make alternate suggestions.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

bigbill said:


> *I don't even know what I'm doing this weekend*. I'll make it if I can and the boy doesn't have a baseball game. Where in West Seattle, is it reachable from Fauntleroy so I can just jump on the ferry in Southworth?



You rode your bike, right? Apparently we get one day a month this spring for a break in our crummy weather. I got in ride number three today.  

P.S. I ran into JP's Rando gang down at Cooper's store this morning, They were going to head up to Silver Falls where you and Arg went hiking. Feeling I should be hospitable to the invaders...I pointed them to "the hill" as an alternate route choice.


----------



## bigbill

OldEndicottHiway said:


> You rode your bike, right? Apparently we get one day a month this spring for a break in our crummy weather. I got in ride number three today.
> 
> P.S. I ran into JP's Rando gang down at Cooper's store this morning, They were going to head up to Silver Falls where you and Arg went hiking. Feeling I should be hospitable to the invaders...I pointed them to "the hill" as an alternate route choice.


Rode, mowed, and coached little league. Supposed to be crappy all week but the weekend is supposed to be good. The Pt Townsend ride is next sunday, I'll probably just do the 50 mile version since it hasn't been a good commuting year. 

Is it warm yet? When do the fires start?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

bigbill said:


> Rode, mowed, and coached little league. Supposed to be crappy all week but the weekend is supposed to be good. The Pt Townsend ride is next sunday, I'll probably just do the 50 mile version since it hasn't been a good commuting year.
> 
> *Is it warm yet? When do the fires start*?



No. It is not warm yet over here yet. Last two days have held some respite though. 

Fire season started today apparently...I spent all afternoon burning yard cuttings. . 

But seriously, fire season doesn't start on this side until July. 

Enjoy your Pt Townsend ride, 50 miles is long enough.


----------



## Fordy

*Give me an idea*

How long this would take? I would have to be home by 2:00pm. Not sure I could do it....


----------



## waldo425

Is anyone going to be coming from the Sammamish, Issaquah, Redmond area? I could use a ride so that I coiuld get to the ferries in a timely fashion.


----------



## Argentius

Shoot, that's soon!

If this thing's still on, we oughta pick a start location and such... like, ya know, specifically-like


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

let me check the ferry schedule.........


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

OK - Here's my suggestion:

There are ferries leaving Fauntleroy at 8:35am, 9:15am and 10:10am. Since people are coming from all over, does the 9:15 ferry sound like the best option?

How about this: Meet in West Seattle at Jack Block park around 8AM.

Ride as a group to the ferry. If anybody is running late, they can forgoe Jack Block park and go directly to Lincoln Park (next to the ferry dock).

Once on the island, there are multiple routes that can be taken from 30 to 54 miles.

(Maps and cue sheets here: http://www.seattlebicycleclub.org/members/maps/islands.html)

Once done with the ride, we catch the ferry back to W. Seattle - Return ferries leave Vashon at 11:30am, 11:55am, 12:25pm, 12:40pm, and 1:50pm.

Back in West Seattle, we can stop for beers/food at one of the many establishments along Alki (Pegasus Pizza?). 

Ferry schedule: http://www.wsdot.com/ferries/Schedule/ScheduleDetailByRoute.aspx?route=f-v

Map to Jack Block park:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....582258,-122.371216&spn=0.042958,0.13175&z=14


----------



## Gnarly 928

I won't be making that one. 460 mi round trip for us.(bout a $100 in gas, even in the VW) Plus, I lived in Gig Harbor for a few years and rode Vashon, so it wouldn't be new territory (Like it was when we came to Entiat for OEH's RBRR)

Have fun. Bring your 'Power-climb' legs...lots of punchy hills.

Don Hanson


----------



## Argentius

Possible. I'm on the peninsula in Tacoma, so taking the ferry from Defiance makes a heck of a lot more sense for me, but want to not miss out on the gatherings and such!

Anyone going south after the ride that might be able to carpool me to an off-ramp or the like?

Depending upon how many riders we have, I'll try to find one way or another to make it work.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Weather looks "iffy" for Saturday. Does everybody have fenders?


----------



## Argentius

Is everybody anybody? 



 ChilliConCarnage said:


> Weather looks "iffy" for Saturday. Does everybody have fenders?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Now the weather report is predicting a dry day on Saturday,if a little on the cool side.

I'll start a new thread to see who's in.....


----------

